# Help needed to Test New Lure



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I need 3 or 4 really serious avid bass fishermen to test out a new lure I think maybe really hot for bass fishing. The lure is called the "Wacky Chicken". Please PM with your contact info for samples. I can accomodate the first 3 or 4 that respond. Thanks for your assistance and look forward to your reports. 

Joe, CCO
Chief Chicken Officer


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those things look like..............ah never mind! I would get banned for saying what those things remind me of  

I want to know where you got the mold for those?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

There has already been some worms made like that but they had a tail. I think they were called cobra's. We caught a few on them but nothing special.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> Those things look like..............ah never mind! I would get banned for saying what those things remind me of
> 
> I want to know where you got the mold for those?


Yup, only a true fisherman would look at it and say "Hey stay right there till i get my molding gel"! :smile:


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Appropriate*

Are those flavored????:slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bumaruski said:


> Are those flavored????:slimer:


You would have sum green but i'm outta bullets-Catchy later! :cheers:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Shouldn't those colors be reversed?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

007 said:


> Shouldn't those colors be reversed?


Left is Cycle and Right is Diseased/infection!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

trodery said:


> Those things look like..............ah never mind! I would get banned for saying what those things remind me of
> 
> My thoughts exactly.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

trodery said:


> Those things look like..............ah never mind! I would get banned for saying what those things remind me of
> 
> I want to know where you got the mold for those?


AHAHAHAHA! Have you been going to lipsticks cabaret. LMFAO!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

bumaruski said:


> Are those flavored????:slimer:


I can make 'em garlic scented or natural fish oil scented.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bumaruski said:


> Are those flavored????:slimer:


ChickenBoy says they taste like Tuna!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Use it with a Bleeding Bait hook and you really got something then!!!


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I understand why you called it the "Wacky Chicken" h:h:h:


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*New Name*

The fleshlight fishing lure.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

bumaruski said:


> The fleshlight fishing lure.


Whats a fleshlight. Please explain LMFAO!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Whats a fleshlight. Please explain LMFAO!


LOL...If he explains that one be aware that the "Ban Hammer" may fall!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Made one last night with that glow substance. You shine a light on it and the wings glow like you wouldn't believe. It's a natural.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL...If he explains that one be aware that the "Ban Hammer" may fall!


Probably true but would have been funny as hell to hear a description.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Explanation*

Well.....you see its a........and you.........ohh nevermind.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

2 pm sent....never know.....back where I am at maybe an alligator will be attracted to those things.
if the alligators don't maybe I could give them to the ole lady?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Do you also grow orchids?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

trodery said:


> Those things look like..............ah never mind! I would get banned for saying what those things remind me of
> 
> I want to know where you got the mold for those?


You didn't have to say it we read the lips !!
Smells like fish taste like chicken ?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Bet a "black" bass won't eat it.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Make it glow and I'll give it a shot!!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

After seeing a Bass eat a water snake, man I think a bass will eat anything!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

The name wacky chicken is not exactly what I would have called it lol hey chickenboy my good friend Tboy from manny louisiana has a camp on toledo bend if ya still want to see how they work I can get him to fish with the wacky and let ya know ok.later Ken


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> I need 3 or 4 really serious avid bass fishermen to test out a new lure I think maybe really hot for bass fishing. The lure is called the "Wacky Chicken". Please PM with your contact info for samples. I can accomodate the first 3 or 4 that respond. Thanks for your assistance and look forward to your reports.
> 
> Joe, CCO
> Chief Chicken Officer


Oughta change the name to wacky kitty...LOL

Where is 24buds and His remark "Can ya eat it?"


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

dbullard said:


> You didn't have to say it we read the lips !!
> Smells like fish taste like chicken ?


I don't know if you realized what exactly you said here dbullard... "read the lips!!" Now that's funny right der, I don't care who you are. And about it smelling like fish, you might want to tell her to take a bath!! LOL!! And whether or not bass would eat them... heck, I do, why wouldn't bass. LMAO!!


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

FS is right, change the name to Wacky Kitty and everybody will buy at least one.
It should definately have fish scent.
If they float and can be used as a top water, I'd like to try them on Conroe.
Rigged weedless pulling them across lillypads and hydrilla.
Pink to hang on my rearview mirror, chartruse with a Red hook to catch bass.
Also, junebug and watermelon for bass.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Why do I feel there is a trip wire attached to a ISD in this thread. (Improvised Satirical Devise) I'll be on the porch if you need me.


----------

